# Pinstriping, yay or nay?



## karna68 (May 3, 2014)

I think the car needs a little something, is pinstriping a thing of the past?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Nope seen a few cars in person where it looked good. I guess it depends on the car color and the stripe color.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Don't let anyone discourage you as its really personal preference, I agree it done right it can look good. 

I've seen a few local cruze with extra chrome strips accenting things that shouldn't be(like the gap between front and back doors, really?) Just because I find it gaudy doesn't mean its owner doesn't love it & I'm sure there are other weirdos that would like this too.


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

im sure 't comes standard on the new 2014 models a guy posted a pic of his cruze at the dealership and his on had it . he said he was removing it se each to there own taste


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

stamas said:


> im sure 't comes standard on the new 2014 models a guy posted a pic of his cruze at the dealership and his on had it . he said he was removing it se each to there own taste


No, dealers in the USA add things here to increase their profits. No cruze here comes from the factory with pin stripes.


----------



## karna68 (May 3, 2014)

My car is red and I was thinking of black pinstripes since the side mirrors are black.


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

spacedout said:


> No, dealers in the USA add things here to increase their profits. No cruze here comes from the factory with pin stripes.


they were Chevrolet pin stripes so you could probably go to the dealer and get them if you wanted them they had a chevy logo at the end if that's your sort of things


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

I have pin striping on mine. Bought it like that.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

The 2014 Eco I had previously looked at had pin striping from the dealer not sure if it were factory though


Sent from iFail Mobile


----------



## REDemption (Apr 17, 2014)

Each to their own. I saw a Black RS (on a dealers lot) with red pinstriping and I thought it looked HORRIBLE! It didn't follow the lines of the car correctly. Im sure if its done right it could look good. In the end however it is what YOU want and what YOU think looks good to YOU. Post pics when your done.


----------



## Agent_Orange (Jan 20, 2014)

Mine has the Chevy pin stripe in black down both sides. We have a guy come to our dealership and install it. He does a great job.

Done right, with no goofy colors, pin stripes can add a nice subtle look to our Cruzes. I am in favor of them.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

stamas said:


> they were Chevrolet pin stripes so you could probably go to the dealer and get them if you wanted them they had a chevy logo at the end if that's your sort of things


A few people actually had theirs with "Cruze" instead of the Chevy logo. I remeber looking at a Skittle SRT-4 back in 04 where the dealer had ruined it with pinstripes. That car didn't take well to pinstripes.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Only get the pin strip if your cruze has a color that can really make it stand out.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Not a fan of it but if it's done right it looks good. This one will be a personal preference mod.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

I have a black CTD and was thinking of a nice subtle grey/silver pin striping being added. With the body lines as they are on the Cruze, not real sure where I'd like them.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I had my dealer add it at purchase. It's a silver and tan pin stripe with a bowtie and Cruze lettering near the base of the C pillar. The colors of the stripe match well to the tan interior and silver on the wheels, and the tan stripe helps to bring out the gold tint to the paint.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

I'd like to see some pics of a pin striped Cruze. Just to see where they are actually applying the striping and get some ideas.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

MOTO13 said:


> I'd like to see some pics of a pin striped Cruze. Just to see where they are actually applying the striping and get some ideas.


Such clean.



More distant picture




Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Beautiful sunline fan.


----------

